# Frame size?



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I purchased a Mercier Draco last year. I don't see the frame size on it anywhere. How do I find out the size? Would it be part of the serial number?


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Measure from the center of the crank spindle to the top of the seat tube.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Peanya said:


> Measure from the center of the crank spindle to the top of the seat tube.


gracias Peanya! :thumbsup:


----------

